# Review: Local Church Bible Publishers Executive Mid-Sized CCC Bible



## ryanhamre

I had been wanting to pick up a decent KJV Bible, and with all the fan-fair that LCBP has been garnering, I took this route. I purchased the Executive Mid-Sized CCC Bible. One of the issues that I ran into was there there weren't any really decent pictures. I'm not implying that mine are super sweet, but they are better than what I was able to find.

Also, in posting the pictures of the CCC, I have included a wide-margin Cambridge, and a Pitt Minion for size comparisons, and comparison of text blocks etc.

So, here's the outside-












The cover is extremely soft and flexible. I can roll it right up into about the size of a marker. This one is Ironed Calfskin, which I did not request, but rumor has it the ironed calfskin is desirable. It is lined with leather on the inside and outside.






Now, on to some surprising points... This is not advertised as a wide margin Bible... but the margins are wider on the Church Publishers Bible than they are on my Cambridge Wide Margin.






Church on the Left | Cambridge on the Right

And here's the difference in size between the Church (top) and Cambridge (bottom)-






Overall size comparison between Pitt Minion (top) Church (middle) and Wide Margin (bottom)











So... what I noticed is the text block size of the Church, is about the same as the Pitt Minion, and it is located near the center spine. What this does is creates a wide margin effect on the outer perimeter of the text block.

Here are various pictures showing the text blocks and measurements.

Pitt Minion text is approx 4 inches across-






So is the Church Bible-






Cambridge Wide Margin has a text size 4 and 3/4 inches across-






The Cambridge Wide Margin margin width is 1 and 3/8 inches, and the margin width of the CCC is 1 and 1/2 inches-






Conclusion:

This Bible was dropped on my doorstep for $68.00.

The quality and craftsmanship is at par with or surpasses that of the Cambridge wide-margin. If you're contemplating purchasing a wide margin KJV, I would definitely look at this as an alternative. Although, if you want the Wide Margin / Pitt Minion duo (EXACT same page layouts and page numbers)... then Cambridge has the market share on that option.

This does make me question why a little publisher that no one really knows about is producing such craftsmanship, while Cambridge Wide Margins, Allans, and others are selling for literally hundreds more... makes me a little sick.

I truly wish I was able to get this EXACT same Bible, layout, size, margins, references, EVERYTHING... but in ESV. It is such a shame, because the size, weight, and text size are simply ideal for me.

The page quality is good. I would say it is better than the Pitt Minion, but maybe slightly less than the Wide Margin Cambridge. It is different than the Wide Margin... not necessarily in a bad way, but different.

One drawback to LCBP is that they are KJVO... so by purchasing their Bibles, one is in effect continuing the furthering of KJVO literature and production.

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## athanatos

Not a slam or anything, but I really didn't know any people went to such lengths about _the presentation_ of their copy of the Scriptures.


----------



## ryanhamre

I want to know what I'm buying prior to buying it... I do believe it is important to be a good steward of what God has provided. If this pictorial presentation will help someone (as it would have helped me prior to purchasing mine...) then it will have accomplished what I had set out to do.

Additionally, since this idea is new to you, here are some additional threads for reading-

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/bible-design-binding-blog-25938/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/best-edition-KJV-65848/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/more-allans-bible-help-legend-please-29439/


----------



## jayce475

ryanhamre said:


> One drawback to LCBP is that they are KJVO... so by purchasing their Bibles, one is in effect continuing the furthering of KJVO literature and production.


 
Oh come on. Don't smear LCBP with the KJVO tag (Riplinger-esque and Ruckmanites) unless there is some proof.


----------



## ryanhamre

jayce475 said:


> ryanhamre said:
> 
> 
> 
> One drawback to LCBP is that they are KJVO... so by purchasing their Bibles, one is in effect continuing the furthering of KJVO literature and production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on. Don't smear LCBP with the KJVO tag (Riplinger-esque and Ruckmanites) unless there is some proof.
Click to expand...

LCBP wrote an article fully titled- "Have you seen some of the changes that publishers are making in your King James Bible?"

The original link is this- http://lcbplansing.org/_public/Files/KJB changes.pdf

By compiling various quotes where people were discussing this article that was published by LCBP, i believe I have located the original article- Is It A Real KJV?

This quote can be found on their site of the company they also run titled Calvary Publishing-



> We believe that the King James Bible is the preserved and inspired Word of God for English speaking people. We will not publish any material that condones any other English version, or any “correcting” of the King James Bible.







(Red circles and squares added)

The previous quote can be found here- Print Standards | Calvary Publishing

Also, if you navigate the section on the books that they offer on the LCBP website, you will see the following titles and descriptions-



> Given By Inspiration
> Author: Dr. William P. Grady | Pages: 299 - Paperback | Item # 941
> 
> In the closing days of the Church Age, the King James Bible is under the greatest attack of its 400-year history. Given By Inspiration was written as a timely defense of the "Old Black Book" to address these unsettling developments. However, as the reader will discover, this volume is not just a rehash of the standard King James Bible debate but rather a multifaceted study promoting the uncontested final authority of the A.V. 1611.





> Hazardous Materials
> Author: G.A. Riplinger | Pages: 1203 - Hardback | Item # 904
> 
> THE WAIT IS OVER for the sequel to the international bestseller, New Age Bible Versions, for its quarter of a million readers! For the first time ever, view the authors who brewed the words in corrupt new bible versions, such as the TNIV, NIV, NKJV, ESV, NASB, and HCSB. College president Dr. Norris Belcher said, “This book takes you to the head of the stream, where you will see the men, standing with sticks in hand, stirring up the mud to cloud the pure water of God’s word, the King James Bible.” This Book is 5 books in One!





> Further Thoughts on the Word of God
> Author: John M. Asquith | Pages: 128 - Paperback | Item # 840
> 
> Finally, a book that:
> ….defends the inspiration of the King James Bible.
> ….refutes the charge of Double Inspiration.
> ….exposes the hypocrisy of supposed Greek experts.
> ….proves that no revision ever altered the King James Bible.
> ….proves from Scripture that God made provision for vernacular Bibles.
> ….exposes the folly of making even small changes to the AV 1611.
> ….explains the greatest tool available for looking up difficult words.
> Carefully researched.





> Language of the King James Bible
> Author: Gail Riplinger | Pages: 179 - Paperback | Item # 615
> 
> Gail Riplinger presents an excellent study into the very words and grammar contained in the KJB. This book brings to light the KJB’s superiority over the other versions. It will aid the reader into a better understanding of God’s Preserved Word by explaining how the words and sentences of the KJB are self-defining, verbally accurate, and will shed new light on some verses otherwise over-looked. This book is recommended for the student of the Word of God who believes God preserved His very words and not merely His thoughts.





> New Age Bible Versions
> Author: Gail Riplinger | Pages: 700 - Paperback | Item # 670
> 
> The product of an exhaustive six year collation of new Bible versions, the underlying manuscripts, editions and editors. Clearly documents the hidden alliance between the new versions and the New Age Movement’s “One World Religion”. A must read for every KJB advocate.



(the list goes on...)

Link to books - King James Version Books

In short, Jason, I believe in the above I have quite shown that they deserve the KJVO tag, as they are very "Riplinger-esque" as you put it.


----------



## JM

Ryan, excellent review. I was waiting for the new TBS Bible but have been considering buying from LCBP. 

Thank you.


----------



## jayce475

ryanhamre said:


> In short, Jonathan, I believe in the above I have quite shown that they deserve the KJVO tag, as they are very "Riplinger-esque" as you put it.



Believe you were addressing me and not Jonathan. Fair enough. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ryanhamre

jayce475 said:


> Believe you were addressing me and not Jonathan. Fair enough. Thanks for the heads up.


 Oops! 

Thanks for pointing that out, I have corrected it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

athanatos said:


> Not a slam or anything, but I really didn't know any people went to such lengths about _the presentation_ of their copy of the Scriptures.


 
Welcome to the Puritan Board. Enjoy your stay. 

In my experience, on the Interwebs and IRL, Calvinists and bibliophilia go together like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## ryanhamre

One person had asked this, and I think it is worth mentioning... the Bible I reviewed, the CCC is black-letter and not red-letter.


----------



## Andrew Short

*R L Allan Cambridge LCBP*

Who is the best? I own a 5c which is good ow does CCC compare to 5c? The Cambridge Pitt Minion is a good bible for traveling!

Andrew Short
Reformed Church of Canberra


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Reformed Thomist said:


> In my experience, on the Interwebs and IRL, Calvinists and bibliophilia go together like peanut butter and jelly.



 Could not be more true.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Could not be more true



This is so true. Many times people will say to me, "you can get that commentary set or book for free on the internet or on a disk or on kindle" My reaction is "I don't care about the cost, I want the actual book!"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## ryanhamre

Andrew Short said:


> Who is the best? I own a 5c which is good ow does CCC compare to 5c? The Cambridge Pitt Minion is a good bible for traveling!


I have not been hands on with the "5c" so I am unsure how it would measure up. The Pitt Minion is a great travel Bible. My daily to work and back Bible is a Vintage TBS Pitt Minion with a Zipper...


----------



## Andrew Short

Jason Linn, have you ordered from LCBP, are their international shipping rates good?


----------



## jayce475

Andrew Short said:


> Jason Linn, have you ordered from LCBP, are their international shipping rates good?


 
Haven't bought any for myself. But I know of people in Singapore who have, and no it's not cheap. A bible of 60USD would probably end up upwards of 100AUD.


----------

